# *Cutest Jumping Picture Contest*



## jody111 (May 14, 2008)

Does it have to be you - ZIm too old to ride a pony and way too big - but I have some cute ones of my niece riding heres! (Shes 10)


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

yeah of course it can 

ill start...








this is me 6 years ago (aged 11) on Ebony 11.3hh


----------



## Pony~Princess (Aug 22, 2007)

Me When I was like 16 yrs old, (I am 20 now) Jumping a 12.3 hand Pony.. Yes I am in a western saddle, My Mom and I wanted to see if she jumped and she DID!


----------



## AppyLover615 (Sep 16, 2009)

aww in the first pic the expression of pure concentration is so adorable speedy da fish

the second pic looks like it was the most exhilarating thing ever pony princess! hehe. 

~AL615


----------



## heyycutter (Sep 26, 2009)

me jumping cutter, dont mind my ugly face expression, haha


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

Pony~Princess very cute pic, good jump too, she does jump 

keep 'em coming


----------



## Pony~Princess (Aug 22, 2007)

Thanks. I was nervous to post it becuase I was in a western saddle, No Helmet.. It was a last min idea.. so..


----------



## mandik92 (Oct 16, 2009)

thats quite the jumping picture in the snow hahaha very cute


----------



## mandik92 (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## mandik92 (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

great pics guys!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Me jumping with Sandie (14.1hh large pony)


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

post your pics!


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

this is smokey joe, he is a welsh pony, 12.2hh. this pic is a bit old, but i love this pony ! i backed & broke him for my friend


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

gypsygirl said:


> this is smokey joe, he is a welsh pony, 12.2hh. this pic is a bit old, but i love this pony ! i backed & broke him for my friend


Is this at Hoofers? Because it definitely looks like it .


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

anrz said:


> Is this at Hoofers? Because it definitely looks like it .


yep !!


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

smokey joe is adorable


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

I am starting Onyx in the spring under saddle for jumping, but here are a few pics of him free jumping, he's 14H.


----------



## bubblegum (Oct 6, 2009)

onyx is jumping his little heart out, he is gorgeous and realy cute too


----------



## horsegirlmaddy (Dec 6, 2008)

i love/hate watching horses free jump, cuz they always jump their hearts out, and they can jump so high!!!! but then a rider sits on them, and they can't jump nearly as high...


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

My baby boy at two days old had to follow mama over the tree. Onyx is adorable! Nice tuck on that boy!


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

grayshell38 that is a cute jumping picture!
glad this thread is picking up


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

Thankies!!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Western count?? haha!!


----------



## AppyLover615 (Sep 16, 2009)

omg paintluver that is sooo adorable. it reminds me of a 40 yr old grey pony i used to ride who would jump ground poles  she was a games pony (not at 40 yrs old tho lol). at least yours are a tad higher ;p

~AL615


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

^^Haha thank you! He is trying to learn to be a game pony!
That is funny about the 40 y/o you gotta love those old ponies!


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

wow a 40 y/o jumping anything is great! and paintluver that pic is great, took me a while to work out what was going on there


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

so i didnt know how many i could enter, so id just do two of my horses

brandy










Apache.


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

here are someee..
misty


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

i love misty jumping in a rug


----------



## JustLeaveIt2Mya (Jun 6, 2009)

Here's Mya


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

speedy da fish said:


> i love misty jumping in a rug



arww thankyouu


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

This is a cute pic of PJ jumping last summer, got his eye on the camera, such a goof ball!


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

Pinto Pony- hes adorable x


----------



## AppyLover615 (Sep 16, 2009)

aww pj IS cute

~AL615


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

when will this be finished ?


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

hmm im thinking 10th december


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

ok then


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

Here is my 14.2hh bay girl jumping and crystal 15.2hh jumping paint both are bareback lol


----------



## AppyLover615 (Sep 16, 2009)

^^ haha, both the paint's and your expression in the 1st pic are priceless!! 

~AL615

ps- i love the dog that is kinda in the way


----------



## fourtwentyam (Dec 5, 2009)

jackie riding jack. [=


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

^aww thats great very professional looking


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

ok guys, NO MORE ENTERIES, judging in process, 
results 10th december


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

This is my old boy Bishop, deciding jumping properly is to much effort (ps, thats not me riding him)









And only Bishop knows how to do this... lol crazy thing


----------



## upsidedown (Jul 10, 2008)

Twilight Arabians said:


> I am starting Onyx in the spring under saddle for jumping, but here are a few pics of him free jumping, he's 14H.


Jumping style twins:









Andand me jumping Brutus. Really bad form on my part but the expressions on our faces are too cute to pass up.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

*The Results!*

5th place- Love the expression, you two look like just about to jump the moon!


Pony~Princess said:


>


4th place- Onyx is jumping his little heart out, I loved all the pics but this was my fave. I think the way he's holding his tail up is so cute!


Twilight Arabians said:


>


3rd place- I just love Mya, such a cute pony! And I love the expression in her eyes 


JustLeaveIt2Mya said:


>


2nd place- Misty, he can resist a sneaky practice. Maybe the rug is to hide his secret pegasus wings... he certainly looks as if he can fly!


jackieebitu said:


>


1st place- And the winner is... PJ, he is loving it! It may be a small jump but that makes no differance to him!


Pinto Pony said:


>


They were all soo great! so hard to choose, everyone was a winner 

To view results in a new thread- http://www.horseforum.com/horse-contests/cutest-jumping-picture-contest-results-42468/#post486943


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

*and the special awards go to...*

Ok, these are the ones that I could not ignore or leave out they are so cute and so goofy 



grayshell38 said:


> Showjumping star of the future
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

